# Old Name



## XXXmorelsXXX (Apr 4, 2017)

How do I get back the old name I used before this new software? When I tried to login with it I was denied and had to start with this new name I don't even want.


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

Reset your pass word with your old name


----------

